# Looking to import from thailand



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey , I hear clothes in thailand are very cheap in bulk at places like pattaya.
Can anyone tell me if i can view the stock online and order in bulk to be imported to dubai.?>


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm sure you can, but as with every product bought in bulk I would have thought that a visit to the workshop/factories to inspect the product and to negotiate price was absolutely essential?

Plenty of manufacturers in Bangkok and elsewhere in Thailand, not sure but in Pattaya you're more likely to be dealing with middlemen.

As for Dubai import tariffs, that's something you'll have to check out in Dubai, but for sure the Thais will be delighted to sell you anything you need that they manufacture.


----------

